# Okie dokie ... my turn =)



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, 3 days since the departure of the AGA convention, I am finally sitting down eating a Dannon light free active yogurt and planning out what I am going to write!

It has been a whole lot of fun for being my first appearance to the AGA convention! Being the youngest hobbyist there, I cannot say enough of how welcomed I felt there! By the glance of my name tag, numerous members came to say hi and that they were finally happy to meet me! I was very happy to meet many of the members on here as well! From the NASH members to GWAPA and a few others like Jason, Aaron, Efren, Jojo, Trung, Jay, Jens, etc ... sorry if I missed your name! there were so many people there! I look forward to meeting you guys again 

Overall I had a whole lot of fun! I really enjoyed the demonstration by Takashi Amano and also the Iron Aquascaper! Hopefully in the future I will be one of the aquascapers 

Okay .... here comes the photos! I looked through over a thousand photos and I ended up picking about 200 photos, of those 200 photos these are just some that I will post.



































































































































































Again, I thank you all that made me felt welcomed and I hope that I will be able to attend future meetings or events with you guys so keep in touch!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Mad skillz mad skillz. You didn't mention me. I guess I not in the cool crowd.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> Mad skillz mad skillz. You didn't mention me. I guess I not in the cool crowd.


LOL...not quite yet! and actually after the convention...I decided that I want to start focusing on photography too! so that'll be something fun to do.

Thanh you are super cool! you are apart of NASH  I can't wait to hang out with you guys again if the Huston plant fest is going to happen.

Hopefully by that time comes around, we can help set up your aquarium!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics John. Are there more on your blog?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice pics bud! You've been hanging around Jason havent you?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeff - Thanks 

Aaron - Not quite yet, I think I will put on my blog what I posted here and then in the gallery section, I will create some sort of album with pictures taken at the convention. I'll try to get the finished by this weekend so you guys can take a look at all the pictures I took.

Jojo - Thanks! Only if I could have taken more better ones 

Efren - Not enough! there is so much to learn about photography...so I am taking it in as I go.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How did making your album go? I'd love to see more of your pxs. You did a great job with your camera.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Tex Gal - Still in the making! I will have the Ironscaper Contest album posted up tomorrow on my web site.


----------

